# Workflow with several articulations with e.g. 8dios Fire Trumpet



## jatzemann (Nov 30, 2020)

Hi there, 

hope that this is the right subforum for my concern.

Two days ago I bought 8dios Fire trumpet, and I have to say that it´s sounding awesome for the type of music that I deal a lot with. 
But at the same time I´ve become aware that I literally never have used any library with such a vast number of articulations. 
As you can assume, I usually do not work with orchester libraries but more inside of jazz, latin and world stuff.

So what would be a good workflow? I´m a piano player and would prefer a certain "live playability" which I find more or less adecuate with key switches. 
The "fire trumpet" has 6 patches and each patch has between 3-11 articulations. 

I´ve been googleing and youtubeing around... but don´t really find any good solution. Will have to create a midi track for each of the patches for each instrument and push around each note to one of the tracks and those trigger with one of the 3-11 keyswitches ???? (so e.g. a 6 part horn section would mean 36 midi tracks)
That would be so creepingly time consuming that I can´t believe that this is the way to go? And imagining an orchestral work ???!?!?!!

So what would be keywoards to search for a good workflow? Or do you have any links?

I´m working on Cubase by the way... but I´ve seen this `Articulate`plugin for FL Studio.

Thanks in advance for all your suggestions!


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Nov 30, 2020)

I'll generally play in a part with one basic legato articulation, expecting it to sound somewhat terrible as I do so, and then assign other articulations and per-note legato types while I'm cleaning up the performance in the sequencer. I don't have much of a science to it, I'll just listen for the notes that sound like they're missing something and try a few alternatives for them until they seem better.

I wouldn't advise using separate tracks for the different legato types, since they're able to be switched between mid-phrase on a note-by-note basis. Really, in general I wouldn't advise making 36 midi tracks for these, just one track per patch.

If you can get vaguely acquainted with what's in each patch, you can just say "okay, I think I want a short here" or "I want to try an ornament here" and then quickly go through the keyswitches in that patch to find the one that fits.


----------



## oooooooooooooooooh (Nov 30, 2020)

If you're working in Cubase, then I strongly recommend you get to know expression maps. I've found them to be an invaluable tool, and they function in a way that is quite similar to the "Articulate" plugin you mentioned. They'll make switching between various articulations very very simple, though they won't help you do it on the fly.


----------



## jatzemann (Dec 1, 2020)

Yeahhh, thanks for this hint with the expression maps !!! That´s going in the right direction.
I´ve just created an expression map for one patch of this trumpet.

What I couldn´t find right now is the handlung of the seven different patches for this trumpet.
All YouTube tutorials show examples with the mapping of only one nki.instrument.

The fire trumpet requires using nearly all of the patches in order to combine the basic articulations of natural playing, like vibrato, falls/scoops, stacc and so on.

What I did: 
- Opening Kontakt. Setting all fire trumpet patches, output channel 1, input channel 1-7
- creating an expression map for the trumpet; the first two articulations were from the first patch... and the vibrato from the 2nd patch; I hoped that it would be done by selecting the channel 2 in the "output mapping" section. But when the respective articulation is selected on the track, the note will not play/sound. 

Mhhh, any ideas of how that works ??


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 1, 2020)

You should be able to load all seven of them into a single Kontakt multi and then distribute the expression map across midi channels. That’s how you’d do it in Logic.


----------



## oooooooooooooooooh (Dec 1, 2020)

Yup, exactly as jbuhler said! JunkieXL did an excellent, very comprehensive video about it I'd recommend watching. He talks about that, but he also just gives a generally great overview of the whole thing:


----------



## jatzemann (Dec 1, 2020)

Ahh, ok ... don´t even know if I created a multi-Kontakt.
Will try that out later in the evening. 

Thanks for your instant help. 
I´ll gonna share my expression map for this fire trumpet / series when it´s done.


----------



## jatzemann (Dec 1, 2020)

That worked out... although I did the same as before.
Thanks for this vid; unfortunately I watchend nearly 40 min before getting to the point what I was interested in. 

But now I´ve come across another issue.
I´d like to change Kontakt 6 midi-channels with my new Roland A800 controller-key. Formerly switched the channels on my Novation Launchkey and automatically would so direct to the chosen midi channel in Kontakt.
This doesn´t work; worse is that on my Kontakt the midi options don´t show up... as it is the case googleing for "Kontakt 6 midi settings"

Do you have an idea? Or should I open another thread?
Just digging around the net for more than hour for this silly shit. ;(


----------

